# Be careful of Fake Green IMREN Batteries



## Blackwidow (17/8/16)

There's another version of the wrap for the ridiculously overrated Imren green 3200mAh battery I recently retested.

Here's the link to the tests where I found out they're now using a 10A Panasonic battery: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...st-results-now-10a-shame-on-you-imren.760101/

That 10A Imren had black printing on the white logo that's on the wrap of the battery. The other version has white printing on the white logo. Here are some photos of the three versions of this battery: 

I have not tested the white printing version, with the triangular top contact, but I've only seen that shape contact on Panasonic batteries, rated 3.6A-10A. At best, the white printing version is 10A.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

